# Which Is Your Favourite Season?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Which season do you enjoy most? Spring, summer, autumn or winter. Or all of them. Or if you are from a non-temprate climate, which do you think you might enjoy most? Just curious. (And I am not referring to Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_  ).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This season.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Not only can we select all of them, but we can select all of them and "all of them."

I was tempted, but instead selected Fall.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Spring. I hate cold, and death.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Winter.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Summer!!!

I love the warm caressing wind of summer, being able to go swim on summer!
The warmth& hotness!
Being able to go outside only wearing a T-shirt and shorts!
Beautiful nature.
Also generally everyone is more happier and open.
Also women don't wear as much clothes as they do on other seasons .


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

It seems I am in the majority saying Autumn. There is a beauty to every season - but it strikes me more often and (usually) more forcefully in autumn than in other seasons.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I think we've done this already but just for the record my favourites are spring and autumn - I don't like extremes.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Spring here in New Mexico can be pretty nice. We have to deal with high winds a little too often for my tastes, but on the spring days when the wind isn't blowing it's pretty much perfect. By the time we get to the heart of summer it's a bit too hot for my tastes, plus dry and dusty.

When I lived in Washington I liked the early fall.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

early spring (April-May) - early fall (September-October) is my favourite parts of the year!

/ptr


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

May to July is my favourite time of the year. Can't wait! enough with this rubbishness.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Winter and autumn. I enjoy the cold weather, the snow or the autumn gold-and-red landscapes a lot.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I play flute better (or my flute plays better) in warmer, more humid weather, so I look forward to warmer days for that reason. But cool, dry days are wonderful for going outside, and days like that can come in any season but especially Spring and Fall around here. I'm not sure which I love more, spring flowers or fall leaves. I'm glad that where I live latitude-wise, I get both!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Not too warm and not to cold - Spring. Fall is OK but it gets too cold after that~


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

jani said:


> Summer!!!


Your summer is my winter....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I like winter because it's darker more of the time and I get to wear lots of warm clothes.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like winter because it's darker more of the time and I get to wear lots of warm clothes.


I don't like to wear much clothes.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

jani said:


> I don't like to wear much clothes.




















Yeah, actually I see what you mean.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Summer nice and warm.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Autumn. In Tennessee, it's glorious. And it begins the season where I don't have to do yardwork.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Anything but Winter, so I chose Summer because it's furthest away.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

All, except Winter- hate Winter!


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Spring and Autumn. If I had to choose it would probably be autumn. I like weather that I can wear shorts and T-shirt in. I've been wearing shorts for the past few weeks to protest winter lol.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

In Vermont, October is often glorious - if one doesn't get run over by a gawping leaf-peeper. A significant number of sunny days with the temperature reaching 60-70 F., dropping into the 40s at night. Ultra-clear night sky, stars in abundance.

However, spring hasn't got here yet; fall can wait.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Like my countrymate jani, I like summer best. The little break away from the endless, endless winter!


----------

